

The coming onslaught of iPad competitors--32 of 'em. - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2010/08/12/ipad-alternatives/

======
junklight
So start by crossing anything with windows 7 off of the list.

The most interesting to my mind is the Cisco one. They seem to be targeting
the enterprise - I can imagine office's full of people carrying these. RIM did
awfully well in this niche. Could Cisco do the same?

I am really really hoping that HP don't mess up their purchase of Palm and
deliver something fantastic with WebOS too.

~~~
bigfudge
I guess it depends what you mean by interesting. I'm not convinced that anyone
targeting the enterprise is ever going to be able to reproduce the quality of
UI that apple has achieved over the past few years.

Android has proved a huge disappointment to me because their customers have
actually turned out to be enterprises (telcos customising and bundling crappy
out of date versions) rather than selling direct to end users. I guess Cisco
might do well in some verticals, but I'm not getting excited about it just
yet.

(agreed that Windows 7 is a dead end for pads)

------
chmike
The are others. What strikes me is that none of them realy compete on the key
feature of the iPad: its autonomy.

~~~
bigfudge
What do you mean by autonomy? The big drawback of the ipad is that you do
still need a mac/pc to sync and backup — mobileme is nice as far as it goes,
but the ipad isn't standalone just yet.

~~~
chmike
I mean the battery lifetime. I use my iPad a lot, like now for instance.
Mostly to surf the web. I don't really need backup. For me It is an
interactive media.

I don't expect these other devices to beat the iPad on this aspect soon. I
heard HTC is planning to increase their CPU speed. For me autonomy (energy) is
much more valuable.

------
Etiko
Where's the Meego tablets?

------
initself
Extremely uninspiring.

